# Durable paint for work bench recommendations



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys. Finished my new work bench and was wondering if you have any recommendations for a durable top coat finish. Top is made out of solid core mdf doors. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Why not throw some laminate on it? It'll last longer than paint.

If you're stuck on painting, I think I'd go to Tractor Supply or somewhere similar and get some fence paint. Cheap, and durable for what it is.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't paint the top. Too slippery. I'd leave it the mdf. If you decide to paint it Tremclad is the toughest stuff.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I just use Minwax water based satin polyurethane on my bench tops. It looks decent and helps keep things like oil and other spills from seeping in and just generally makes it easier to keep clean. It doesn’t last forever though, so I usually sand any apply a new coat once a year or so. It dries in like 2-hours so doesn’t hold things up for too long.
I use the same poly on the plywood tops on my drill press and scroll saw stands and portable bases I have my bench grinder and dovetail jig mounted on.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Great ideas. I am worried about oil leakage and the top swelling. Might screw down some 1/2" ply and change it out when it gets beat up.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

second for laminate:thumbsup:

Poly on mdf works good too, I made a computer desk top out of it once, looked pretty nice


----------



## paintmonopoly (Jan 21, 2012)

DuMass said:


> I just use Minwax water based satin polyurethane on my bench tops. It looks decent and helps keep things like oil and other spills from seeping in and just generally makes it easier to keep clean. It doesn’t last forever though, so I usually sand any apply a new coat once a year or so. It dries in like 2-hours so doesn’t hold things up for too long.
> I use the same poly on the plywood tops on my drill press and scroll saw stands and portable bases I have my bench grinder and dovetail jig mounted on.


You sand your benches and recoat every year? Does someone pay you to do that?

Minwax is crap. You can not see it with the naked eye but particles of minwax wears off on your clothes and gets into your lungs. I hope you're not using these benches for your family.

You and whoever is using those benches will have cancer.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

paintmonopoly said:


> You sand your benches and recoat every year? Does someone pay you to do that?
> 
> Minwax is crap. You can not see it with the naked eye but particles of minwax wears off on your clothes and gets into your lungs. I hope you're not using these benches for your family.
> 
> You and whoever is using those benches will have cancer.


_“You sand your benches and recoat every year? Does someone pay you to do that?”_

Well, since I own and use them daily, I think it’s worth absorbing the minimal cost.

_“Minwax is crap. You cannot see it with the naked eye but particles of minwax wears off on your clothes and gets into your lungs. I hope you're not using these benches for your family.”_

If you say so, but I’ve probably been using Minwax oil based stains and polyurethanes longer than you’ve been alive, with excellent results, btw. I’m actually using it today to stain a maple dresser that I’m restoring.
Also, why would I be using my work benches for my family? We do have furniture you know.

_“You and whoever is using those benches will have cancer.”_

I’ll tell my primary care physician that I want to start chemo immediately.
Dammit, where were you with this information forty years ago when I was stripping and refinishing marine bright work as a young boy with my father as well as sanding and repainting hulls without a respirator? That was all lead based paint on those hulls back then you know. Oops, I think I just coughed up a ball of Minwax particles.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Dumass wins!


----------

